# please help an idiot



## emptyF (Sep 26, 2008)

furaffinity isn't making any sounds for me.  other websites are, my computer is, but fa won't.  i've done everything i know how to do (turn the computer off and then back on) but it didn't work.  might it have something to do with quicktime?  or . . . i'm going to stop while i'm ahead . . . HELP!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2008)

What OS and what Web browser?  (Also, what versions of each?)

Also, what extensions does your Web browser have loaded?  (The instructions to find out vary from browser to browser.)

Please also provide a link to a page that renders as expected (playing sound), and a link to a page that doesn't.

We know nothing of how your system is configured, let alone enough to venture a guess.


----------



## emptyF (Sep 27, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> What OS and what Web browser?  (Also, what versions of each?)
> 
> Also, what extensions does your Web browser have loaded?  (The instructions to find out vary from browser to browser.)
> 
> ...



i'm using windows xp and firefox, whatever the latest version is.

i don't know what an extension is or does, i'm sorry.

http://www.myspace.com/emptyFexperience works correctly

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1247087/ does not


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't make sense of MySpace's messy coding enough to figure out which plugin is being used for your MySpace page.

But the Flash plugin is what's being used by Fur Affinity pages.

You can see what plugins are recognized by Firefox by going to the URL aboutlugins and you can enable or disable plugins via Tools -> Add-ons -> Plugins.

Can we safely assume that http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1583144/ doesn't play sound, either?


----------



## emptyF (Sep 29, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> I can't make sense of MySpace's messy coding enough to figure out which plugin is being used for your MySpace page.
> 
> But the Flash plugin is what's being used by Fur Affinity pages.
> 
> ...



this correct, that page does not play sound either.  this is what the about : plugins page says.



			
				about:plugins said:
			
		

> Installed plugins
> Find more information about browser plugins at mozilla.org.
> Help for installing plugins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.
> Mozilla Default Plug-in
> ...



i'm very sorry, but i can't make heads or tails of that.  what should i do next?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 29, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> I can't make sense of MySpace's messy coding enough to figure out which plugin is being used for your MySpace page.



I _think_ myspace is using flash too for that page.



emptyF said:


> i'm very sorry, but i can't make heads or tails of that.  what should i do next?



From what you posted it looks like you have flash but not the most recent version available, so the only thing I can think of is to try updating it and see if that fixes the problem. Clicky


----------

